# Marineland single bright LED



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Does anyone has this light fixture? How does it compare to a T8 lamp? On the box says the LED provide equal output to fluorescent bulb. Does it mean the LED will only be as bright as my T8?


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I've got one over my 20G planted tank and plants are growing well. The shimmer it produces is lovely...


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

That's what I want it for. To improve the lighting for my plants. I don't think a single T8 is quite sufficient enough. But the box of the LED says it provide the same output.


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

It probably wouldn't be good enough for high light plants but it works fine on low to medium light plants. I was surprised how well it works... What are you trying to grow?


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

I got some hairgrass that doesn't seem to be producing runners to spread out. Moss is growing quite slowly on the driftwood. My stem plants seems to be growing the fastest. Maybe because they're taller and get more lights?


----------



## Newobsession (Nov 17, 2010)

Modo said:


> I got some hairgrass that doesn't seem to be producing runners to spread out. Moss is growing quite slowly on the driftwood. My stem plants seems to be growing the fastest. Maybe because they're taller and get more lights?


Moss is general is a slow grower, and stem plnats as a general rule are fast growing so it sounds like you're doing fine. the hairgrass I can't speak for but I have some in my tank that isn't spreading much and that's with t5 HO lights (not that I'm meticulous about a lot of factors) You might want to consider some root tabs to give the hairgrass a boost. you can either buy them or there's a cheap way of making a boatload of them diy using slow release fertelizer if you're interested.


----------



## Y2KGT (Jul 20, 2009)

Neither a single fluorescent nor a single bright LED fixture is sufficient to grow anything in my opinion. Its basic lighting so you can enjoy your fish.

If you want to grow plants I suggest you go with a Hagen Glo T5HO or equivalent fixture. The double fixture is best.
--
Paul


----------



## Norman (Feb 13, 2011)

I found hair grass difficult to grow even with good lighting in my planted tank. I guess it depends on your budget. The single led from Marineland best be used with low light plants such as Anubis and other low light plants.


----------



## Modo (Oct 9, 2012)

Ok. I think I'm going with the double bright. This hobby is getting expensive. Haha. 
I read on other forum that some people have the hairgrass growing quite fast to a nice carpet. I tried root tabs before, and dosing Leave Zone once a week now. Can't see any visible growth.


----------



## GAT (Oct 8, 2011)

Finnex lights maybe good for you, look them up before you buy the marineland one.


----------

